# [Regular Season Game 1] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(0-0)/(0-0)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, October 27, 10:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Blake / Roy / Webster / Aldridge / Oden*


_*Preview*_


> The Portland Trail Blazers have higher expectations after ending a five-season drought without reaching the playoffs.
> 
> The Houston Rockets beat Portland in the playoffs last season, but may have set their goals a little lower after learning that All-Star center Yao Ming won't play in 2009-10.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well it begins here. Thing have changed so much since the start of last season... Rockets pull off a lucky win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

:jump: *A real game thread.* :twave:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Honestly, I'm not that excited about this season because of the reality of the situation. I'll stick check the games though. Just hoping to stay afloat and see what T-Mac has if/when he returns.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW! That Rockets team is REALLY going to struggle to score the basketball. Where's Von Wafer when you need him?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Let's go Houston!! Let's make a statement for the first game of the season!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Have a good season...you guys have a good forum.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone watching?

We're down by 13 at the half.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is so sad to watch.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Brooks the speedster. Greg Oden actually looks pretty good. Showing a lot more authority on defense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Ariza you keep doing that... We're not bad on D but it sucks that our only offense is transition 3s and Trevor Ariza trying to do stuff.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Not lookin good. We have great D but we can't rebound but I admire Chuck Hayes' hustle.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish I could watch the game, but from the boxscore it seems like we're getting killed on the boards.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I come home from work to watch THIS?

Yeah I know, it going to be one of those years...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oden still sucks.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We're too short. Defense doesn't mean **** if you can't rebound.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

People calling Yao soft now know what a big difference he makes in our D.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Uhh, things are getting interesting. Both their bigs are done with foul trouble. Now we can play our type of game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

9 points down with 7 mins left


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ugh damn it brooks we needed that... lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well ****

nevermind


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like this Anderson guy


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man we are getting slaughtered on the boards 47-29, and with blocks 11-2.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

6 point game *****ezzzz


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well, at least they showed some heart down the stretch.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is a team that's still coming together. 
As long as there is progress from now on, it's a good sign.
Scola, Landry and Battier all had bad games.
Brooks, Lowry, Budinger and Anderson were ok tonight.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it's going to be a tough year, but i think the rockets can still win 35 games. the scoring just isn't going to come sometimes because there isn't a go to guy. brooks, scola, ariza, or someone is going to have to step up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That bench in the second really killed em. And yes Oden still sucks on offense.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We're not gonna make it easy on anyone though. We still made a game of it and forced them to play 48min. 

Anyone going against Chuck Hayes is gonna suck on offense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets trotted out none of the 'gallant effort' stuff. They did not say they had proved their mettle and determination and all that nonsense that you don't get to say when you are so awful for so long into the night.
> 
> They pointed out what they did better, but more to explain what they will have to do going forward than to excuse a terrible start to the season.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/10/blazers_96_rockets_87_the_good.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Portland 96, Houston 87*
> 
> This is not who Portland will be for the rest of the year. They still have quite a bit to figure out offensively (the Trail Blazers turned it over on 26.5 percent of its possessions tonight, and stop with the moving screens), and though the defense was fantastic in this win, they still have to find a way to bring the D consistently.
> 
> ...


[BDL] Behind The Box Score


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Scola even get a shot to the rim. They lit up when the saw him...yikes.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Even though we lost I love the will of this team. Down by 20 they trimmed it to as low as 6. Thats pretty dam good against especially against Portland.


----------

